# Hatching emergency!!!



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

I noticed this egg, who is due to hatch today/tomorrow, had a crack that didn’t look like a pip. I’m no expert but I don’t think theres supposed to be that much air in there! Did the baby get shrink wrapped?

I can try to make a humid environment. I could try putting a bowl of water and the egg under a larger bowl and measure humidity using my outdoor Temp/ humidity gauge. Or maybe just put a heat lamp on it in a bathroom where I have a hot shower running. Should I just begin an assisted hatch? Try to mend the the break? Help!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If it's supposed to hatch tomorrow, I'm pretty sure it has died in the shell. There shouldn't be a vein visible and the air cell shouldn't be so large.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

It’s still alive. I heard and felt it move inside the shell. I believe I also heard a slight peep but that could have just been my mind playing trick on me.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

If it was one of the latest eggs to be laid then the 26th will mark 21 days. I have a feeling that it was.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about the crack. It's so far along at this point it's probably pointless to try to seal it.

For future use. You can use elmers glue or white candle wax to seal a crack. I would probably do the wax since it won't soften with humidity.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

It is due tomorrow, if it is still alive but stuck then I will help it out of the egg.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You already know I'll be watching to see if everything comes out all right. 

You know how to do it so if you have to help there is nothing at all wrong with that.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

I think the chick died 🙁. I candled the egg this morning and there was no movement but it had broken the membrane. I will open the egg today regardless. It’s a shame


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Let me know what you find. Something just wasn't right with that embryo. Seeing that vein was really odd.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

It did die. I opened the egg up and there she was. I should have kept a closer watch and gotten it as soon as it popped the inner membrane.
It pipped the inner membrane and then got stuck because it dried up.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sorry, Hania. I know it's not easy to deal with.


----------

